
What's new in purely functional data structures since Okasaki - fogus
http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/1539/whats-new-in-purely-functional-data-structures-since-okasaki
======
mahmud
Wow, that first responder is a first-class algorithm weenie.

<http://blog.jbapple.com/>

I can't wait to see what he does after he graduates. The last guy I felt the
same way about is now at Google, working on a javascript library :-(

